# Losing weight with other symptoms



## DizzyingDays (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello! The reason I made this account was to get some help with health for my mice. The vets in my area don't know how to work with my so they won't be much of help if my mice have serious medical issues. My mousee has become skinny. She's also moving slower, is hunched over as if in pain, squinting your eyes, and her hair seems to thinned a bit. Is there something I can help or is this just the result of her being bred by PetSmart? I know PetSmart and Petco have terrible breeding conditions that lead to sick animals.
I feed my mice a mix of oxbow mouse food and parakeet seed. More of the oxbow mouse food than parakeet seed. They get a mix of muse-safe greens every other day. The bedding I use for them is recycled food grade paper bedding from Rabbit hole hay. I hope the extra info helps determine what might be the issue with her. Thank you for reading this.


----------

